# Gap in top headset cover



## chibi (Mar 9, 2008)

This is from a brand new "2016 Motobecane Le Champion CF Di2"

Reason of the gap is that the top bearing does not sit level inside the headtube.
Front seems to sit a little higher than the back.

I am able to adjust the headset just fine, smooth rotation and no wiggle when front brakes are applied, so it is ok to ride?


----------

